# Trading Australian-Based Options



## Smack (29 December 2015)

Hello All.

Is it wise to hold the underlying stock on option expiry date (with no prior or existing option holdings)?

What is the latest time on trading expiry day that options are allowed to trade (by ASX rules)?

Smack


----------



## minwa (30 December 2015)

> Is it wise to hold the underlying stock on option expiry date (with no prior or existing option holdings)?




Hold the STOCK or the OPTION ?? No reason why a pure stock position should be affected if you are not a daytrader on expiry day. If you're talking about option then most of the time no, you want to close it before expiry unless you are wanting to turn it into a stock position and is ITM. 



> What is the latest time on trading expiry day that options are allowed to trade (by ASX rules)?




This is a pretty basic question that the answer should be easily found..
http://www.asx.com.au/about/faqs-options.htm


----------



## cutz (3 January 2016)

If you are talking Options, ATM americans up to 420pm, euros are difficult to unload after 400pm. If you are short deep ITM suggest closing out/rolling in the days leading up to expiry. You want to be sorted before expiry day as things sometimes can go wrong, like that time the AOM shut down on equity expiry day due to technical reasons.


----------

